# Great idea vs. Crazy Idea vs. Stupid Idea



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Lately I've found myself having trouble deciding what to listen to. My classical listening habits have become a little bit erratic. I'm thinking about doing something quite extreme with my classical music listening habits. I'm considering listening to all of my recordings in a chronological order, that is, from the oldest works (Palestrina) to the newest (Pärt, probably). 

Ok, so let's do the math here. I have around 400 CDs. Each CD contains (aproximately) 1 hour of music. I listen around two hours of classical a day (aproximately). That makes it a 200 days-work (let's say 6 months). I consider that my collection is rather complete in the sense that it is pretty representative of each period, so it might be an interesting (and long) journey. Isn't it? Or is it just that I have gone crazy for good?

Help me here. Has anyone done something similar? Do you think it is a good idea? Do you think it can be useful? Could it provide me with some new insights into the history of music? Do you think it is feasible or will I get tired of it in two weeks? Is it an atrocity? Do you even care?

Thank you very much, people of TC


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

With such a nice collection of music, simply go where the mood of the moment takes you.
It has served me well, over the last 40 years, and every period/genre surfaces, some more than others though.
Be carefull with lists and must-do's. Before you know it music becomes chore instead of pleasure.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Bayreuth said:


> Lately I've found myself having trouble deciding what to listen to. My classical listening habits have become a little bit erratic. I'm thinking about doing something quite extreme with my classical music listening habits. I'm considering listening to all of my recordings in a chronological order, that is, from the oldest works (Palestrina) to the newest (Pärt, probably).
> 
> Ok, so let's do the math here. I have around 400 CDs. Each CD contains (aproximately) 1 hour of music. I listen around two hours of classical a day (aproximately). That makes it a 200 days-work (let's say 6 months). I consider that my collection is rather complete in the sense that it is pretty representative of each period, so it might be an interesting (and long) journey. Isn't it? Or is it just that I have gone crazy for good?
> 
> ...


It'll become a chore. I have boxed sets. I finished quite a bit of the last two volumes of Karajan's complete DG box set but I didn't just listen to all of it chronologically or exclusively - that would've _ruined_ it! Trying to "finish" off was and is a bad idea. Your interest and excitement wane with the passage of time. Music is not for completion purposes. Just listen to as much as you can and don't be afraid to spice it up. You purchased those discs for deep pleasure, not superficial check-list.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Bayreuth said:


> Help me here. Has anyone done something similar? Do you think it is a good idea? Do you think it can be useful? *Could it provide me with some new insights into the history of music? *Do you think it is feasible or will I get tired of it in two weeks? Is it an atrocity? Do you even care?
> 
> Thank you very much, people of TC


If you also have a policy of reading each booklet as you go.

Otherwise, sure, no reason why that shouldn't be pleasant listening that may throw up some connections you hadn't noticed before, or highlight what you might consider the strengths and weakness in your collection.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't have that problem. 90% of my 2000 CD are on works from XIX and first half of XX centuries. My daily problem is what the hell to choose to listen to. And I agree with you. Better not to make lists and follow your wants of the moment.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I didn't vote since none of the choices lines up with my thoughts.

I can't see anything wrong with your approach; it makes sense. Personally, I couldn't and wouldn't want to do it. I want every day to be a musical surprise.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Use some sort of shuffle program to pick an album to go through, so you don't have a choice. I find that lack of choice makes listening to music more interesting. If you were to show up to a concert, happens a lot that you come for 1, maybe 2 pieces on the program. The others are random. Imagine listening like that too.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

The Mrs and I use a randomized system. One of us goes to the CDs; the other calls out (for example) "Left cabinet, 3 shelves down, 21st from left". And that leads to an unexpected hour of, as it might be, Mompou or 17th century part-songs.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The only thing I'm worried about is the chore of establishing the correct order itself. But if you can manage to do that, I think you should do the listening. It sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I tried that once. The experiment was a dismal failure. I started with early music (think Perotinus and other prepolyphonic composers), and for two weeks listened up to the time of Lassus (d.1594). At the end I felt like a flaggelated monk. I'm sure that you have more intestinal fortitude though, and can see this adventure through.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

When I saw this, I instantly thought of the Good Idea, Bad Idea sections from Animaniacs.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I rely on the blind gods of chance. I have a list of 1100 operas to listen to. I copy the list into http://www.randomchoice.org/, and the site suggests something - often something I might not have thought of listening to.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But what did he decide to do.................. anyone care to guess


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

He probably gave up after a couple of weeks... :3 due to ending up on Mahler and ended up listening to Mahler the rest of the time... :3


----------

